# Cyber Rodeo party pictures!



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I was very fortunate to attend the Cyber Rodeo party last night. So much to report on that I don't know where to begin but let's just say the factory is way way way bigger than you think it is.

Model Y production has just begun but the factory has huge empty space ready for future products like Cybertruck and much more. It's very impressive to say the least, I wish every Tesla owner could experience it.

Lots of pictures for you to enjoy!






  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  




❮
❯










































































































































































































View Full Gallery


----------

